# Ipad: quelle mémoire?



## fantax (25 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir

Je pense m'acheter un ipad dans quelque temps. Je me demande quelle quantité de mémoire choisir: 16, 32, 64? Chaque fois cent euros de plus Aussi j'aimerais connaître l'avis de ceux qui ont déjà un ipad. Sont-ils à l'aise? A l'étroit , selon la mémoire de leur bécane?
Merci


----------



## badboy71 (25 Mars 2011)

salut, pour la quantité de mémoire tout dépend de ton utilisation, multimédia ? surf, bureautique ?


----------



## fantax (25 Mars 2011)

A vrai dire je n'en sais trop rien; probablement  un peu de tout. C'est l'utilisation même de l'Ipad qui me suggèrera des usages.  Essentiellement cependant: surf sur Internet, visionnage de films et lecture de bouquins. Je compte bien partir  en vacances l'Ipad chargé de films et de livres.


----------



## schwebb (26 Mars 2011)

Hello,

Je pense qu'il faut prendre la plus grande capacité: ainsi tu ne seras jamais limité, quoi que tu fasses par la suite.

Si tu es tenu par un budget, prends la plus grande capacité possible en tenant compte de celui-ci.


----------



## fantax (26 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les réponses. je vais réfléchir à ça.


----------



## pinkipou (26 Mars 2011)

Si ça peut d'aider j'avais ouvert un fil de discussion concernant le nombre de photos que l'on pouvait mettre dans l'Ipad : 
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/combien-de-photos-dans-un-ipad-474292.html

3023 photos occupent 3,6 Go de mémoire dans l'iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Mars 2011)

j'ai opté pour un 64 Go, et je peut te dire que ça se remplit très vite...


----------



## fantax (26 Mars 2011)

Comme je vais probablement mettre photos, films, livres et toutes sortes d'applis je pense que j'opterai pour le 64 giga. Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## schwebb (26 Mars 2011)

fantax a dit:


> Comme je vais probablement mettre photos, films, livres et toutes sortes d'applis je pense que j'opterai pour le 64 giga. Merci pour vos suggestions.



Je pense que tu fais bien. On ne regrette JAMAIS d'avoir beaucoup de place.


----------



## Padawanlady (26 Mars 2011)

bonsoir,
j'ai un ipad1 avec 16go, mais je suis bien a l'étroit avec toutes mes séries et films, podcasts donc pour le 2 je pense passer au 32 go... ça fait déja le double...
sinon en voyage, avec le kit photo, c'est nickel !


----------



## Selune (26 Mars 2011)

J'étais partie pour acheter le 16, mais un ami iPad-eur m'a bien dit que le 16 ça faisait vraiment trop léger. Si tu veux faire un peu de video (iMovie), de la musique, écouter tes mp3 et regarder quelques films ou séries, il faut le 32 minimum.


----------

